# Foamed latex



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, I'm interested in trying my hand at some simple foam latex, however I'm reading all over the place that it is insanely complicated to work with.

Any tips on the best beginner's foam latex?

Also, I heard Burman Industries has a cold foam latex you don't have to bake. Anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Sicky Contact Arnold from www.Monstermakers.com pick up a gallon kit of the Monstermakers foam, in MY OPINION its the best on the market..... before I was making my own appliances there were three companys that I liked using their pieces, I found out that all three use this foam.
As for it being complicated, Yes and no, Its a science no doubt, but once you figure it out, youll be running foam like a pro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tell Arnie I sent ya! BodyBag entertainment


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

ooooo Missed the cold foam part, Havent heard anything good about cold foam from anyone that has used it, please dont hold me to that, because i havent used it personally that is strictly word of mouth from many PROs. The largest complaint has been that it can actually cause burns and skin reactions when adhered the skin.......


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Bummer about the cold foam. I thought for sure it would have been easier. [sigh]

I'm up for the challenge of foam, although I still may buy the occasional appliance. Do you have any idea of shipping on pint kit or gallon kit?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

a gallon kit would run you under 20 I would imagine, BUT heres the BUMMER!!!!! and I stress BUMMER , you cannot let this stuff freeze so beiong that it is WINTER you will have to have it shipped overnight, which leads to MORE CASH for shipping.............


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YIKES Since I'm not at your level yet, I may just stick to latex casting and get into the foamed when it gets warmer. :-/


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Good Idea for sure on that one ICKY, I actually drove the 3 1/2 hours to Cleveland to pick mine up,


----------

